# Qld D.I. 7 May - Couple more Spanish macks



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Took a hard earned day off work and headed up to Double Island in the dark after work on Tuesday. Met up with Salti and Tarzan sitting by a fire grilling steaks over the coals. Had a few beers and chewed the fat before rolling out the swag and hitting the sack quite late.

Awoke early to the sound of a gentle surf and overcast skies. Had a bit of quick brekky and hit the water before Salti and Tarzan who were making rigs to replace those wrecked the day before.

It was a pretty easy launch, but I think I made it look hard with some poor timing but still came through without an issue. It didn't take long to get the first hit and I soon had a nice school sized Spanish just shy of a metre in the hatch, was a great start to the day.

Soon enough the other boys made their way out, and the strikes started coming thick and fast. Fish were landed, fish were lost and unstoppables caused chaos with Salti getting towed south on what would of had to have been a sizeable shark. Tarzan also spent an hour fighting a big shark. Brolans also made an appearance and also got into the fish.

I got rolled in the surf on my return today but couldn't care less with a couple of good fish in the hatch and a day without work. We all assembled on the beach to compare our catch with a mix of Spanish up to 122cm and a couple of cobes with Tarzans being well over 10kg. We all got in cleaned them all there on the spot. As I headed off, Salti was having a nap and the other boys were preparing for an afternoon session. I reckon they will have cleaned up and can't wait for the full report when they get back into civilisation.

What a great area that is up there, I wonder how long the fish will hang around....






Kev


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Love your vids Kev! Got me pumped for the weekend now.

Just hope there's still a few left down this way.

Nice fish mate, glad you enjoyed your trip


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice bigkev, DI is going off in paradise.


----------



## Imax (Dec 24, 2010)

Nicely done Kev, looks like yesterday was a good day. I had a feeling it might have been, there was definitely the mackerel sky Tuesday night.

Thanks Salti for putting out the call and wish I could have stayed up there another day and fished yesterday as well.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> So thats a P.B. spanyiard for you right?


Yeah, best from a yak by far.

Saw the live wind graphs on seabreeze this morn for DIP and was wondering what you guys would do.

Did you get any more yesterday arvo? The place just seemed like it was building up to go off while I was driving back down the beach.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Good on ya Kev. ;-)


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> Not so last night mate,she pissed down cats and dogs.Wind up to 30knts this morning,could blow a big dog off his chain.Birds still working in the gutters.broke camp early and buggered off.


A chiwawa of it's string maybe. Soft bastard. Ya got enuff fat onya to weather a little drizzle and a zephyr.

You sure picked the time slot Kev. Talk about making every moment count....


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Tried to add a video here but failed due to copyright issues with music. Have added another vid now on page three.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Kev... did you make it back to work on time? You must be watching the clock even when you're fishing, making sure it all works in.

Onyer mate... (couldn't read the second vid)

Jimbo


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Brilliant boys just brilliant


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> a chiwawa


Ay caramba!

Chihuahua. The largest state by area in MEX and from where the perrito (little dog) gets its name.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> a chiwawa


Ay caramba!

Chihuahua. The largest state by area in MEX and from where the perrito (little dog) gets its name.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Kev change the music on your vid mate, copyright music issues! Bloody sooky people not allowing music to be heard!

Man you make a really good fish look average....time to take the bladeto those legs of yours, alternatively you could just go down on your knees ( the average hight of us plebs! ) to have a pic taken


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Couta101 said:


> Kev change the music on your vid mate, copyright music issues! Bloody sooky people not allowing music to be heard!


Oh man that's a PIA, I thought once you acknowledged the third party content it allowed it to be played. Isn't there another way around it?


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice Kev,I see you handling the iMovie vids ,I. Now have a paid subscription to vimeo ,around $50 a year and a down load of 5 G a week so far no issues with music ,check it out mate 50 bucks over a year is less hassle than having to do videos all over etc


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Do you guys reckon a 2WD Xtrail could make it up the sand to DI without 2 many problems or do you definitely need a 4WD? If so what would be the best route coming up from the Gold Coast?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

nezevic said:


> I took my AWD forester up there last week. It was touch and go in the soft stuff. I wouldn't take a 2WD car up. A couple of times I thought I was going to get stuck. Especially on the exit from the beach. It was really soft.


Agreed Jon.....18 lbs/square inch. A snatch strap or two, and hope. *No 2 WD's!*

The lack of very decent rain prohibits 2 WD's.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Justin, a 2wd up there would be about as useful as the bream gear would be. There must a million spots closer to the Goldy than DI. What's with travelling 2hrs + when there is a good fishery on your door step?


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Guys, have read on a few forums about 2WDs hitting the sand at DI and getting away with it with the most important factor being tyre pressure and I know it was very common years ago prior to 4WDS being so mainstream. I was up there 20+ years ago in a old Vitara and had a great time! Didn't know if the tracks etc up there had improved over the years. Kev for sure plenty spots on the GC and Tweed Coast, but it's always great to get away and have a change of scenery!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

You'd be fine in a 2wd on the beach at low tide but the cuttings are the problem. We've had a bit of rain up here the last few days but I'd reckon a 2wd would still struggle. We're coming off the back of a glorious Easter period and the area would have seen some crazy traffic. Can anyone give a current condition report on the third cutting?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

The beach changes daily, if you have a lot of experience driving beaches and have a second 4wd travelling with you and of course one of you carrying recovery gear then you might be ok. The track to the beach is bitumen all the way, the cuttings get carved up and without rain can be difficult as the ruts get deeper. It's probably just not worth it as the beach has claimed plenty vehicles over the years.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

scater said:


> Can anyone give a current condition report on the third cutting?


There is no real point, the condition can change in a few hours with a bit of traffic or even just one vehicle getting stuck and carving it up for everybody else. Also different vehicles and drivers abilities will also play a part. I came through on Wednesday without a problem, and would call it easy, but my car has a little extra clearance and I have been driving beaches for 20+ years.

Personally I would feel confident driving a 2wd drive through if it wasn't mine and I wasn't concerned about breaking something. Sand is easy really, the faster you hit it, the further through it you travel before traction becomes an issue, hopefully that gets you through the soft stuff.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

2WD will just tear up the beach for everyone else.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I think you will find an XTRAIL in 2wd is also a front wheel drive car? Means its constantly pulling the whole weight of the car under load.

You might attempt it in a 2wd with rear wheel drive capabilities but it will most certainly give the beach a hard time.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Magnificent vid there!

Wonderful presentation, had me drifting off to la la land with the music.

Top rate, and well done with all the fish

Cheers andybear


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok, trying to add another vid, hopefully the music isn't an issue with this one as I can log off youtube and watch it so it should be good to go.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

After everyone's advice about my 2WD Xtrail going up to DI I thought I would trade it in on this all wheel drive. The biggest issue I have now is where to put my Yak and fish esky, does anyone have any suggestions please as I'm heading up the beach in this next weekend?


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome trip report kev, I'm keen to give Di a crack!


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Godzilla said:


> does anyone have any suggestions please as I'm heading up the beach in this next weekend?


Turn the bloody wheel !


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

krustayshen said:


> Godzilla said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have any suggestions please as I'm heading up the beach in this next weekend?
> ...


Haha, steering was locked, should of just planted it!


----------

